
Success Lessons From The Man Who Was Lost In the Jungle - Jimega36
http://mixergy.com/lost-jungle-yossi-ghinsberg
======
chanux
Wow I love this. I really love this. And I'm convinced that this is the simple
truth.

And you forgive me for expressing my totally personal ideas, "The essence of
his story is connected with the essence of Buddhism". (Any religion is great.
But I just see with the lenses in front of my mind.)

------
JoeAltmaier
His message is great; his story amazing. But consider: for a living he gives
inspirational speeches. What odds he accidentally wound up in a situation that
gives him a lifetime of stories to tell?

~~~
AndrewWarner
I know it sounds unreal, but check out the Washington Post article about him
which I quoted in the interview. You'll see that he does more than give
speeches to help people. <http://bit.ly/3Ubb5B>

~~~
louislouis
Great interview. Very enlightening to say the least. He should be on TED.com.
When is the Barack Mitra interview available?

~~~
AndrewWarner
I did it last week. I should post it in a few days.

------
lionhearted
This was pretty amazing to read:

> It's a long story. But the first thing is, there was one moment where there
> was fruit on the tree, and I'm climbing on the tree, and there was a snake
> on the branch, and I want the fruit. So, the snake is in trouble. So, I
> manage to hit the snake off the branch, and it's a deadly snake. And before
> I know it, I'm flying off the tree after the snake, grabbing his tail,
> killing that snake, peeling its skin and chewing it alive. And I feel the
> best I've ever felt in my life. And then I'm coming back to my senses, and I
> recall that just minutes ago, I was miserable. I cannot handle the
> situation.

> So, wow. And that's a very important thing that I have realized. There are a
> few important things. First of all, we don't need to learn survival. We know
> it. Nobody needs any course, any kit, any book. It's completely nonsense. We
> know survival very well, that's what we know best.

~~~
bootload
_"... First of all, we don't need to learn survival. We know it. Nobody needs
any course, any kit, any book. It's completely nonsense. We know survival very
well, that's what we know best. ..."_

There are 2 reasons this statement could be wrong. The first is this survivor
bias, we dont read the stories of non survivors. The second from the
transcript...

    
    
        "... Well, the obvious reason was I finished my military service. ..." 
    

Basic includes lots of handy tips for survival. Untrained beginner he aint.

~~~
nir
Having gone through similar Basic Training to Yossi's, I can testify it
contains less jungle survival knowledge than most boyscouts pick up during
their training.

Basic Training is short, and most of the time is spent on elementary soldier
skills such as handling your equipment, coordinated movement etc (a lot more
difficult to learn than it seems in CoD4 :)). Since he didn't have a gun with
him in the jungle, his odds would be pretty much the same as the average young
backpacker.

~~~
bootload
_"... I can testify it contains less jungle survival knowledge than most
boyscouts pick up during their training. ..."_

thanks I didn't expect IDF basic to be so "basic".

 _"... his odds would be pretty much the same as the average young backpacker.
..."_

Didn't expect that.

